# poo poo pee pee thread



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

ARE WE GOING DOWN???









aqhu will survive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

/pees on gg :laugh:


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

YOU CANT STOP THUNDER, RAIN, AND PINK LIGHTNING!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

The CokE crusade has met worse perils than GG's old and stale urine. We shall overcome!!

Fight the power! ( r kelly )


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

ahahaha







i gave this thread 5 stars.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

HAHHAHAHH! that going in my sig!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

this thread rules. Winkyee still has mad skills I see! GG is staying well hydrated, that's good.









hof?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

btw... pink lighting?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> btw... pink lighting?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

awesome.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PinK FTMFW!!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

PinKragon said:


>


FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

man this place is starting to stink!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

corey i want to add what you have in your sig to my sig!!!!!!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

team rip only baby!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

it looks to me like you are pissing on RIP meaning you are against them............ forget it then lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It actually embodies the carefree, self-deprecating aspect of RIP.

in a very smelly way


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> It actually embodies the carefree, self-deprecating aspect of RIP.
> 
> in a very smelly way


QFTMFT!

/wonderbaum ftw!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i viewed it as the way gg sees rip


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

even though winkee made it


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

crybaby


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

jmax611 said:


> i viewed it as the way gg sees rip


GG cant see sh*t!

without his glasses


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Well then.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Look what I started









Oh and PinK...dont think this is over...not by a long shot


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

/finds this thread very entertaining

pink FTW

/sees GG quite halarious

/goes to photoshop

/hopes this is not spam


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Look what I started
> 
> 
> 
> ...












/wonders what is he gonna do next


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> Look what I started
> 
> 
> 
> ...












/wonders what is he gonna do next








[/quote]
better put this on pink


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> Look what I started
> 
> 
> 
> ...












/wonders what is he gonna do next








[/quote]
Feel my rath oh do'r of evil!!!!!!!!!!










And dont make me go lower.......because I can


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^^haha.









war?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

at least she has glasses on


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Look what I started
> 
> 
> 
> ...












/wonders what is he gonna do next








[/quote]
Feel my rath oh do'r of evil!!!!!!!!!!










And dont make me go lower.......because I can








[/quote]

....







I dont picture u wasting ur time copying n pasting my picture...and doing the whole editing thingy... login on to photobucket copy the code, hahaha


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

right in the eye!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^actually no thats why i always wear big glasses to protect myself, u never know what kind of dirty people is out ther :nod:


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> ^actually no thats why i always wear big glasses to protect myself, u never know what kind of dirty people is out ther :nod:


so guys pee in your eye alot??


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^no in fact GG was the first one









I just notice those are my Dior glasses







hopefully i didn't get any on my cloths


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well he aimed for the eye

just like the little fireman


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh and u can go as lower as u want just look behind u before








now I can see the next one coming hehehe


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

You should give GG a roman helmet


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> Oh and u can go as lower as u want just look behind u before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh boy


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> just posted on another thread hope GG wont piss on my mouth hahaha


I am insulted. I cant believe you would think I could possibably go that low.

Did you say you were thirsty?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

she asked for it


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

:nod:


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I actually new it... and saw that comming









thank you very much!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/changes title of thread


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

woah when he said lower I was expecting a golden necklace not a drink of hot lemonaid.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

frickin awesome dude!

soz pink

/hads out paper towel with peach flavor...yummmm


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ i said shut up


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

/Catches PinK dancing for Celing Cat....









/Decides to put out the fire....









/Jumps in wheelchair...


















/Feels much better


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

LMAO this thread is hilarious


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I am not that good in photoshop, instead i'll just put a picture from waaaaaaaaay back when u were younger, this picture shows why as of today ur still using wheelchair to pee :nod:


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

lol...


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

shes evil i tell ya! love it!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

yikes


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

THIS THREAD RULES!!!! HOF!!

PINK FTW!!!!

Although I think GG has the upper hand. Some guys like young girls to pee on them (the creepy people, like Timbz), but noone likes stale oldperson urine on them...just not cool.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

/sees GG lukrkin

/ is unfazed by pinks rudeness...

/ thinks this thread roxxxxorzzzz


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ibtl?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

PinK...I left my golf digest in the other room....would you tell me a story?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

he took it to a new level!









this latina is gonna bust a cap soon!


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

pink good thing you had those goggles on or your eye might have got some whizz in it lol

if u guys piss on eachother anymore ur gonna be stained yellow and look like you have jaundice


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is GG I got a solution for ur poo poo and pee pee probelms, is easier for u to just change it everytime you need to than to jump on the wheelchair, we don't want nothing to happen to ur old bones


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

DO NOT ATTEMPT TO ADJUST YOUR SCREEN THIS IS HOW JEFF SURFS PFURY ON THE REAL...


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Ewww


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah i threw up a little in my mouth after that one.....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

holy snikes.... GG is suffering from some severe pwnage


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

GG picks on ALL the ladies


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^









hilarious hahaha


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I see how it is....me up against the power of RIP. Fine.....It is time for the ultimate suffering. I didnt want to do this...but you have left me no choice.

/Consumes large bowl of 5 alarm chili.......

/Watches Judge Judy.............

/Feels churning and bubbling...........

/Runs to RIPs secret headquarters..........

/yanks open secret roof hatch..............


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

possibly the best thread ever


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

that one takes the cake!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh GG u just got owned by ur own poo poo, u exploded trying to poo on Team RIP








Awww








<== GG


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think Winkyee is the real brains behind this GG operation









BoPs


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> I think Winkyee is the real brains behind this GG operation


Pete is my "Q"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Excellent Bond ref


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

my first attempt ever at photoshopping







kinda lame couldnt figure out the frame thing


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I've never edited an animated shot like that.

It's kind of funny how GG jumps out of nowhere









But you need to find an expert that can keep him in the pic, that would be hilarious


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

now theres a girl whos dad is really proud of


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I always thought it was AQHU...but this is the funniest thread of all time.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> I always thought it was AQHU...but this is the funniest thread of all time.


this and it's rival (PACK's thread) are neck and neck.

there needs to be an internet HOF for this subforum :nod:

and I agree, some father is so happy at how his daughter turned out


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

.........









*_fling_

PinK--->


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Pink you better step it up, your getting killed.

But damnit shower first, you stink...


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

/is death had the worst weekend ever, read story on AQHU


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

No worries PinK. We'll cheer you up with something ridiculous here I'm sure.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

acestro said:


> No worries PinK. We'll cheer you up with something ridiculous here I'm sure.


http://www.toilette-humor.com/dmv/Woomba.wmv


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Jimbob....didnt your mother ever tell you not to play in the street


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

good one gg


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> View attachment 138147


where is the pee?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

so... was that a ..... short.... bus that killed him?


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

acestro said:


> so... was that a ..... short.... bus that killed him?



















booooo! booooo!

j/k man!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That's one of my favorite smileys.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

GG---->


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Since I've been picking on GG the whole time.......


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Geis said:


> Since I've been picking on GG the whole time.......


wow, that is really really scary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

lfmao


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Thats funny but u shoulnd copy personal pix from others sites to this one


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

sorry, thought u would enjoy that one.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

removed.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

U didn't have to remove it, I wast messing...lol seriously I was hahaha, i dont mind that at all...








I wanted to make u feel guilty Muhahahahaha!!!!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i say do more now


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

haha! she got you with the guily trip!! lol!

pink play fair!! you know we dont stand chance againt that kind of crap!!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

didnt get to see it


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

post it back up she looked crazy


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

hahahah


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

girls have sneaky powers


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

...can never trust them i tell ya....


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

that took me a second (I was looking for PinK)


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> that took me a second (I was looking for PinK)










me too!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im not sure I like the way that guy behind me is watching me....looks like he has bad intentions


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ lol ture, and did u see the one infront of you how he is checking himslef out hahaha


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Any why havent you done a story yet jmax?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

.deedni


----------

